# Each to their own...



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Saw this today, thought It looked hideous. 
Wondered if it belonged to the man himself, with the reg'.
What do you think? Am I in a minority?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

No it's awful! I saw an R8 which got this treatment - sacrilege! :?


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

I presume it's wrapped?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Thought so.
Looked to be a middle aged couple in it... Mid life crisis? Footballer? 
I bet their neighbours aren't happy when they wash it on sunny days! 8)


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

RSSTT said:


> I presume it's wrapped?


I think so.
On another note, one of my customers has a Pug' RCZ asphalt edition in a lovely matte grey/silver that I thought was wrapped. Turns out it's not, I'll get a pic next week, it looks sweet.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can't buy taste


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Different! Not overkeen though.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SBL (May 9, 2014)

Hideous!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Saw a Bentley in Cyprus on Russian plates wrapped the same. Looked just as bad at the first picture.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

That reminds me, need to put foil on my shopping list!! :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

um..........

J
xx


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Not for me. Much to Gangster looking


----------



## kiz (Dec 5, 2011)

Wheels are ok on that TT the rest is horrendous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notty (Jul 13, 2014)

Amazingly I've seen a very similar ttrs!







apologies for the rubbish picture but I didn't think it warranted anything better.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I could sell him my patented limited edition bling water, oil and strut caps.

Form a queue fellas... form a queue. 8)


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

'Quality bling' right there Brian! :roll:


----------



## Felgs (May 17, 2014)

Why ruin them? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

brian1978 said:


> I could sell him my patented limited edition bling water, oil and strut caps.
> 
> Form a queue fellas... form a queue. 8)


something Valerie Singleton made earlier ???


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Otley said:


> RSSTT said:
> 
> 
> > I presume it's wrapped?
> ...


Not a great pic' I know but....


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> I could sell him my patented limited edition bling water, oil and strut caps.
> 
> Form a queue fellas... form a queue. 8)


Lmao
Sold !


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Couldn't believe it.... Saw another this morning. 
The driver was a complete tool! I went over to tell him I was going to take a picture, he totaly blanked me, wouldn't even wind his window down to acknowledge me, pr1ck. 
I was smug in the knowledge that he had ruined his car though. :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I guess he knew that you were taking the piss !


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

That's the sad part Roddy, I don't think he did!
He watched me cross the road and approach his window, then looked away as if he didn't have even a second to spare for me, even though he was just sat there. 
No need for plain ignorance like that. 
First class [email protected] with a ruined car.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Ted sums it up lol 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

